# If You Are Going To Brag About Your Dog's Pedigree



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

"If you are going to brag about your dog's pedigree to me and look down on my dog, please be aware that I know 'just enough' about GSD confirmation to know that that curly tail on your dog is all wrong."

Well, that is what I wanted to tell someone today. 

Rant over. 

Apologies to GSDs with curly tails everywhere. I have no idea how far off the mark Teddy is confirmation wise, and I don't care as long as she is healthy, but if you are going to get snobby on me you'd better have a very fine specimen of a dog! LOL

(Actually, we have some dogs with excellent pedigrees at the dog park, and I'm always interested. But this guy....argghhhh)


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey now! I have a curly tailed very well bred GSD! But I would never say that as a "pick up" line in a dog park. Really? Who gives a ************ about your dogs pedigree. What was this guy trying to prove?


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I had a guy once tell me his dog was a mix of GSD and Czech Border Dog (yes Czech Border Dog is a GSD just comes out of a certain kennel). He claimed out of 9 puppies, 8 were now working at Gitmo, and he got the 9th. No need telling this guy that there is no way the government would take a risk on a single litter all panning out like that, and that the government has its own breeding program they use for the dogs they need.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Pedigrees aren't much use if the dogs inherit all the unwanted traits.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I know of several folks who sell green dogs to the DOD and have no reason to doubt them - now this guy's brag who knows?

Beau has one of those wild tails and a decent working pedigree. I think I will keep it but I won't look down on your dog; I really don't care. I think in the scope of other possible issues the tail is lower on the significance scale anyway.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

This is a common error, but confirmation is what people do when they want to confirm that something is correct. Conformation is how well something conforms to whatever, like how well a dog conforms to the standard. 

It is possible that the man feels a bit concerned about how his dog is perceived because of the fault and is therefore letting you know that it is indeed a purebred dog. Who knows. Even if you have a Grand Champion or World Sieger, you shouldn't put someone else's dog down.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

A well bred dog can have a curly tail. It's all the throw of the dice.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

He was SUCH a jerk!

There's another guy who comes to the park who actually went to Germany to get his dog, and I loved listening to him talk about his trip to Germany, etc. I'd love to do something like that someday.

But this guy, today. Ugh What a jerk! 

And thanks to the poster who pm'd me to tell me that it is "conformation" and not "confirmation." I knew that. It's kind of like "they're and "their." I just don't always type it properly. I wouldn't have been embarrassed if you'd corrected me on the board!


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

selzer said:


> Even if you have a Grand Champion or World Sieger, you shouldn't put someone else's dog down.


Big :thumbup:

I always wonder why "dog people" I meet at dog shows don't follow the kennel club's code of good sportsmanship.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

FlyAway said:


> A well bred dog can have a curly tail. It's all the throw of the dice.


Yes, I know. I happen to have a shih tzu with a very nice pedigree whose tail is all wrong. She's still perfect to me. :wub:


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

TimberGSD2 said:


> Hey now! I have a curly tailed very well bred GSD! But I would never say that as a "pick up" line in a dog park. Really? Who gives a ************ about your dogs pedigree. What was this guy trying to prove?


I'm pretty sure he's just an all around jerk; dog owner or not. 

It was quite funny when he admired a boxer that was playing near us, and I was able to inform him that she was rescue. 

"Oh."


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

well, "jo_in_tx", my lexie has a curly tail, but thats o.k., i forgive you.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

im glad you went with curly tail instead of floppy ear like my dog lol


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> well, "jo_in_tx", my lexie has a curly tail, but thats o.k., i forgive you.


I'm sure Teddy has a long list of undesirable physical qualities, but she's beautiful to me. (I'm pretty sure she's too feminine and slightly built, for starters.)

And my shih tzu's tail is so curly that it is physically impossible to straighten! LOL All wrong!


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

rooandtree said:


> im glad you went with curly tail instead of floppy ear like my dog lol


:rofl:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Some dogs will work and play with a high tail carriage - it is spirit/confidence - then when calm and quiet, they will relax and the tail is in proper position.....just saying...have no clue to whom this is initially addressed!

Lee


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Um, I'm confused who is this jerk everyone is talking about? Did I miss a link some place?


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Jo_in_TX said:


> And thanks to the poster who pm'd me to tell me that it is "conformation" and not "confirmation." I knew that. It's kind of like "they're and "their." I just don't always type it properly. I wouldn't have been embarrassed if you'd corrected me on the board!


I bet this dog is having his confirmation  lol. Don't worry, I have made that mistake too!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I understand. Lucky has many faults but his and Daisy's love ,loyalty are what made them specail. Like you I want them healthy and next go round a more stable temperment. Someone told me Lucky wasnt a GSD and i agreed I told him was a miscolored and oversized minature poodle. Unfortunately I think he believed it. Oh well sometimes you just laugh.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

People who brag about their dog's pedigree are generally people who don't know very much about pedigrees... or they're trying to sell you something. To bring it up at a dog park, of all places, shows an inferiority complex of staggering proportions.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Danielle609 said:


> I bet this dog is having his confirmation  lol. Don't worry, I have made that mistake too!


Ahhhhh :rofl:


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

You're better than me,I would have mentioned his piggy tailed dog to him especially since he wanted to give unwanted critiques about your dog.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

wolfstraum said:


> Some dogs will work and play with a high tail carriage - it is spirit/confidence - then when calm and quiet, they will relax and the tail is in proper position.....just saying...have no clue to whom this is initially addressed!
> 
> Lee



This is interesting, when Niko gets ramped up his tail can get quite the curl. I have never been sure if it is a gay tail or what.

OP, no one should ever put down anyone else's dog. That guy has no class.  Sorry he was such a jerk.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Well.. you know how some guys get cars, boats, houses or whatever.. I'd explain this more but since this is an all ages forum I won't. Let's just say in place of 'ego'.. there are a few men who have their dogs.

With me, I have my dogs and I'm proud of them both. I think it's pretty cool to have a Tikerhook puppy, and I try to show the boyfriend videos of dogs in Hypes pedigree. He doesn't care. What he has with his cars, is what I have with my dogs. I don't brag to the public. A dog is a dog. I've seen great dogs come out of crap kennels, and crap dogs come out of some pretty good bloodlines. When people in public get to asking about my puppy, I ignore them. Okay, I'm rude. I don't care. I work with dogs, I don't feel like discussing dogs some days and only care about my own. So when some guy asked me about their hips, I said I had a working line (whereas he had a backyard bred dog, out here.. more than likely showlines or just negligent people breeding dogs with bad hips.) not a show line. He asked the difference.. I said one works, the other one shows and hopped on the bus with my puppy.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

I agree- some people can be total jerks when it comes to dogs- I posted along time ago about another GSD breeder that flat out told me my dog was an ugly German Shepherd at the AKC obedience class we went to. You just have to ignore the ignorant people, and realize that that particular guy probably has some very severe confidence issues. 
Next time you can look around and go- Wow- I didn't realize I was in the show ring, how long have you been a judge?


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

This is one of the reasons I just tend not to talk to people at the dog park. I follow Sasha around, and rarely speak to a soul. I've had a few people talk to me about Sasha, but other than asking me if she was purebred or not. I always just say, "I assume so." and just leave it at that. If they want to disagree with me, I usually don't say anything. I just don't care what some random stranger thinks about my dog's breeding. Pretty much the only "friend" I have at the dog park is this girl with this adorable basset hound and a foster border collie. We're both just there to let our dogs have a good time, and our dogs play well.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Most folks at the dog park are very friendly and not like that at all. In fact, we have more rescue dogs than anything. In fact, 95% of the people at the dog are great.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

It doesn't matter what other people think of your dog - unless you ask them for their opinion, of course - so long as you think your dog is perfect. The only thing that matters is you like the way your dog looks. You should be confident enough to not care what others think.

I also have a well bred dog with a curly tail. It took me a while to get used to it, but I love it now.


----------

